# Babybel cheese



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

my missus bought a pack of mini babybel light....i went to check the label - 5g of protein per mini cheese! That's pretty good, considering the size!


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Is there much fat in them?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome, they're lush


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Is there much fat in them?


total fat 2.4

sat fat 1.6


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

KASHLDN said:


> total fat 2.4
> 
> sat fat 1.6


Says 6g total fat where I looked.

5g protein.


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

MillionG said:


> Says 6g total fat where I looked.
> 
> 5g protein.


these are the 'light' ones, have less fat, same amount of protein though :thumb:


----------



## courage (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah the light ones taste great still!


----------

